

Really Understanding Linux CPU Load - acl
http://blog.scoutapp.com/articles/2009/07/31/understanding-load-averages

======
spkthed
I wish I could upvote this more than once. Thanks for the submit! Crazy
useful/interesting article!

------
duskwuff
This really isn't a very good analogy. CPU load isn't a necessarily a measure
of CPU contention - it's simply the average number of processes running _or
waiting for disk I/O_ at any time. The latter is increasingly often the issue
at hand, and tends to affect load much more drastically than CPU-intensive
tasks.

------
rawr
I think that all articles should have a mandatory cars-on-a-bridge analogy.

